# Hey from Edmonton Alberta



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* metal maniac. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Metall-Maniac
:welcome: to AT
Best regards from Germany


Cs


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## metal maniac (Apr 6, 2008)

got my wife wanting a bow now, problem is she wants a red one although she does really like the alpine sienna in the lollipop pink


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

metal maniac said:


> hey all, been lurking for some time trying to learn stuff, and not stick my foot in my mouth, and thought I would finally say hey... so hey...





metal maniac said:


> got my wife wanting a bow now, problem is she wants a red one although she does really like the alpine sienna in the lollipop pink


MM..Welcome to AT! Please let your wife know she is welcome to join in anytime! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome from a fellow Albertan! There are quite a few Albertans on here!


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## cdegeeter (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT:rockband:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

